# Tool bag dump.



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So I dumped my two every day tool bags out, just top see if there was an area I could cut back on,keep in mind, I'm union and only required to carry pipe pliers, tape measure, level and pencil. 


I think it's time to cut back.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Forgot the picture...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I know. Too much stuff.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

you carry a big white carpet I your toolbag.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

wharfrat said:


> you carry a big white carpet I your toolbag.


Yes. Concrete is cold.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lose the torque wrenches, cut back on the channel locks and tubing cutters.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I did. I don't know how I ended up carrying all that around.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

First, I did not think your local would allow you to carry ANY personal tools on the job. 
Second, and I am in no way shape or form inferring anything, I have seen more shop tools walk out in lunch boxes you could supply a Home Depot and never come back.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> So I dumped my two every day tool bags out, just top see if there was an area I could cut back on,keep in mind, I'm union and only required to carry pipe pliers, tape measure, level and pencil.
> 
> I think it's time to cut back.


Not a folding plumber here


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

There is a folding rule in there.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I see it. It's clean as a whistle too. hmmm


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> I see it. It's clean as a whistle too. hmmm


I take good care of it.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Mines a doorstop


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't see a sharkbite removal tool, what's wrong with you??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I don't see a sharkbite removal tool, what's wrong with you??


I have tubing cutters. 



I actually have the removal tool in my bag. We use shark bites on our air test gauges.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Forgot the picture...











Where's the rust?


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Too many tools is a first-world problem to me, nice collection, though!
I try to oil my tools, especially pipe wrenches, so no rust; maybe Flyout does too?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been a fanatic about oiling tools since I started. Some don't appear to care.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sweet lead tools in there. I like to see if any new guys coming in could pour and pack lead.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Sweet lead tools in there. I like to see if any new guys coming in could pour and pack lead.


Lead is cool because it is a skill, but man does it suck swinging a hammer all day.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

No plumb bob?


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Mykeeb33 said:


> No plumb bob?


I love my plumb bob but got laughed at for using it at one of the sites. They guy had never heard of one.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Lead is cool because it is a skill, but man does it suck swinging a hammer all day.


they need to make a hammer drill attachment for lead irons.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> they need to make a hammer drill attachment for lead irons.


Or air chisel.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> they need to make a hammer drill attachment for lead irons.


We have them for large pipe.


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

oops...I thought this was about "something else"....still plumbing related...like...ya couldn't make it to the "space shuttle"?! :whistling2:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> they need to make a hammer drill attachment for lead irons.


Yeah right, these apprentices would be out there breaking 12" fittings.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Grandpa said "Take care of your tools and your tools will take care of you."


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

HMmmmmm Where shall Terry start with the negativity…….

Just kidding dude 🤣. I have a bag similar to yours…..it’s a beach bag my wife was going to throw away !!!! It doesn’t have leather straps tho. It’s like a heavy canvas product.

I said “ no way Terry needs that “. I call it my crawl bag. I use it for attic work and some under house work.

You carry A lot of stuff. 👍


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 136711
> View attachment 136712
> View attachment 136713


Talon pipe dope is the best hands down


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> HMmmmmm Where shall Terry start with the negativity…….
> 
> Just kidding dude 🤣. I have a bag similar to yours…..it’s a beach bag my wife was going to throw away !!!! It doesn’t have leather straps tho. It’s like a heavy canvas product.
> 
> ...


It's a Graintex CB1154. I added the end pockets, made my own shoulder strap, and modified the bag to take the shoulder strap. I have 4 or 5 of them in all. The bottom is leather. They are great bags but be warned, some of the stitching is poor. Not a problem for me as I modify them anyway, adding some new stitching or rivets at the top of the pockets is easy. The only bag similar to this is 3 or 4 times the price. Usually weighs around 60lbs which is a bit much, I've been trying to lighten it.









Graintex CB1154 18-Inch Mason's Canvas Tool Bag - - Amazon.com


Graintex CB1154 18-Inch Mason's Canvas Tool Bag - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I almost bought this Klein but it's 3 times the price and doesn't have the outside pockets.









Klein Tools 510218SPBLK Tool Bag, Large 18-Inch Deluxe Canvas Tool Bag and Organizer with 13 Pockets and Shoulder Strap, Black - - Amazon.com


Klein Tools 510218SPBLK Tool Bag, Large 18-Inch Deluxe Canvas Tool Bag and Organizer with 13 Pockets and Shoulder Strap, Black - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Yeah those are nice bags. I like the style most importantly. 

I’d never used that style bag until I got the one from my wife. I posted a pic of it in the service call thread a few weeks ago, atttic crawl I was going on to replace some pex fittings


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 136711
> View attachment 136712
> View attachment 136713


Pain pills are a must in any tool bag lolololol


----------

